# 46 pound of AC Induction Motor



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

yea, I investigated this motor too. They are the same motor, with supposedly different windings. You might get 46 hp for 2 seconds before it burns up. This is what hiperformacegolfcars rep told me, and they are the manufacturer. 

They sell it as 18hp. http://hiperformancegolfcars.com/content/view/3/12/

you will see electricmotorsports lifted the graph from their webpage, and cropped out the manufacturers name and motor model. This is why electricmotorsports graph only shows 18hp instead of 46hp. This motor started life as a 145TC frame motor, which is typically 2hp. Don't waste your money. This motor is listed on 3 different websites, all with different hp and current ratings. 

30lbft at 3000rpm isn't going to move a car, it is meant for golfcarts.


----------



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

That 18 HP looks a little different in the picture. I wonder what the weight was? (46 pounds?).


I searched on ' 145TC' and saw some 230V 3HP motors that in the 80 pound weight range!

I guess light weight _"custom wound AC induction motors" _that produce good HP are not very common.. 

Anyways, a golf cart motor might work for me, since I'm not looking to
move my car, just get some ICE assist going..

------
Anyways, is there a light weight (under 60 pounds) *AC Induction Motor *that can run in the 3 to 4KW range??


----------

